# A deadly moral panic



## fbb1964 (30/6/21)

For his first piece with the new VIDA Voices project, Aaron followed up on Kyle Losse's story from the beginning of our movie.

A deadly moral panic is taking over Canada & much of the developed world. Now people are dying early from misinformation.

We can do better, but we need to listen deeply to those affected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

